# Tannersville, PA CCO (The Crossings Premium Outlets)



## NubianHoneii (Dec 30, 2007)

OMG. First off I've been in that cco before but that was in my 'pre mac obsession' days so I didn't remember how great it could have been so I didn't bring that much money with me. 

They had tons of DC'd stuff. I wish I had wrote some of it down. I remember they had dark soul pigment, accent red pigment, aire-de-blu (i think thats how you spell it lol), and about 10 other "you better get your hands on this now or else you are crazy" pigments for 13 bucks each. 

Had a bunch of LE and DC shadows too. I don't remember any names because I didn't get any. 

They had all current, and some old formula foundations (even the old tints) for cheap. If you are darker then a 45 (NW or NC) don't bother though, they didn't have any of those shades. I'm a NC 50 so you know I looked for them. They also had the old concealer pallets for about $10 or so I think. 

I ended up with Vivacious Lipstick(which now that I *LOVE* it I have to go back and get more) for $10, and MSF in Glissade for $17.00. If you liked Glissade let me tell you, they had about 15 or so. 

Overall... I'm going back Monday!


----------



## MACForME (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

Yep- I got there about twice a year. I was there this past summer and the woman told me that they haven't gotten anything "new". My last trip was about 2 weeks ago, Alot of shadows they had were older, such as Gorgeous Gold, Star Violet, some from the Lure collections like ManCatcher and AquaVert. Nothing thats "hard to find". They also had 3 quads, Beauty Boy, Sweety Cakes and Take Wing. Some of the older brush sets, the black one with the tassels.. yes and a ton of Glissade and some shimmer powders like STAR! But this is the same stuff they've had for awhile.. WoodBury Outlets in NY gets more product, while the CCO in Reading PA is HUGE.


----------



## sass000 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

This was my first time at a CCO and I figured since I had some time today (even though the weather was horrible) I should go since it is probably packed on the weekends. I put the items I purchased on the Hauls forum but here was some other stuff they had:

About 30-40 different eyeshadows, 2 different brush sets (black one w/dangly beads and  a patternmaker set). Also about 7 or so different fluidlines, about 6 or so different different pigments. A bunch of lipglasses, strobe cream, a whole bunch of foundations, 3 different quad sets, lipsticks and some other stuff that I wasn't looking at too closely. I mainly went for the eyeshadows. 

By the way, they have their "rules" posted. No more than 3 of anything (ex. only 3 eyeshadows even if they are all different colors).  They have a 100 dollar purchase limit on MAC and a 300 dollar store purchase limit at any one time. I am definitely going back


----------



## sass000 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

Yes, yet another CCO trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, this morning a friend of mine called me to ask if I wanted to go to a CCO, OF COURSE I'm not going to say no... I posted what I purchased in the Hauls section of the forum. 

In addition, to the stuff I posted when I went on Wednesday they also had a bunch of (Mac) blushes, about 5-6 eyeliners, about 10 or so lipliners, about 40 lipsticks, and a variety of lipglasses and chromeglasses. Also some lip sets, only about 3 brushes, a LARGE MAC tote and also a MAC traincase. They had nothing FAFI. I was happy with my haul but I probably won't go back for another month or so (unless it's to a different CCO).


----------



## sass000 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

Went this past weekend (Feb. 23) to the CCO and they actually had pretty much the same stuff as last time except the eyeshadows, there  was noticeably less choices in colors. Maybe it means they will be restocking soon? Anyway, I put what I purchased in the Hauls Thread.


----------



## MACForME (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

I used to LOVE this CCO.. 

I live less than an hour away, so it was really easy to get too. Over the last year or so.. maybe longer, the choices at this one have been pretty much "the same".  The salesperson said they really haven't gotten anything really new since "the summer" and this was told to me the last time I was there. Back in January, they had LURE stuff, which was out in 2006.  

Very few changes and very little to choose from if you go a few times a year. Every once in awhile I'd see something of interest, this is where I got my So Ceylon MSF and PatternMaker palette.. The foundations and powder colors never seem to change either. Good luck getting NW20- IN ANYTHING. They never had it, at least while I was there. I don't have high hopes for this CCO when I go.

 And they are NOT kidding when they say no more than THREE of one item. I found that out.. the hard way.

I've been to the Reading, PA outlet and that one was MUCH bigger and had lots more.


----------



## sass000 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_I used to LOVE this CCO.. 

I live less than an hour away, so it was really easy to get too. Over the last year or so.. maybe longer, the choices at this one have been pretty much "the same".  The salesperson said they really haven't gotten anything really new since "the summer" and this was told to me the last time I was there. Back in January, they had LURE stuff, which was out in 2006.  

Very few changes and very little to choose from if you go a few times a year. Every once in awhile I'd see something of interest, this is where I got my So Ceylon MSF and PatternMaker palette.. The foundations and powder colors never seem to change either. Good luck getting NW20- IN ANYTHING. They never had it, at least while I was there. I don't have high hopes for this CCO when I go.

 And they are NOT kidding when they say no more than THREE of one item. I found that out.. the hard way.

I've been to the Reading, PA outlet and that one was MUCH bigger and had lots more._

 
Macforme,

Have you been to the one at the Woodbury Commons lately? I am thinking of going to that one to see if there is a big difference in eyeshadow or pigment choices.  Also, how long does it take you to get to the one in Reading, PA? I live in NJ (Morris County) as well and was just wondering how long of a drive that was. Thanks


----------



## MACForME (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sass000* 

 
_Macforme,

Have you been to the one at the Woodbury Commons lately? I am thinking of going to that one to see if there is a big difference in eyeshadow or pigment choices.  Also, how long does it take you to get to the one in Reading, PA? I live in NJ (Morris County) as well and was just wondering how long of a drive that was. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I live in Parsippany. And yes, we've done a "road trip" to Reading, which was about 2.5 hours, the CCO was HUGE, bigger than Tannersville, you could probably fit 3 of the Tannersville CCO in there! They had so much stuff.. I went NUTS last time!.. Woodbury Commons is a short ride, about 45 minutes give or take, up 287, over the bridge and a little while later, you're there. its OK.. its not GREAT.. Rather on the smaller side, but their stock changes ALOT~~

You should go with us!! We are thinking about a trip to Woodbury in a week or two!


----------



## sass000 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

Macforme,

Wow, what a small world! I work in Parsippany. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About Woodbury, it sounds tempting....


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sass000* 

 
_Macforme,

Have you been to the one at the Woodbury Commons lately? I am thinking of going to that one to see if there is a big difference in eyeshadow or pigment choices. Also, how long does it take you to get to the one in Reading, PA? I live in NJ (Morris County) as well and was just wondering how long of a drive that was. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I luckily live in reading, and the cco here has about 4 quads, about 30 or so eyeshadows, 15 or so pigments, 6 fluidlines and probably the same for shadesticks. A ton of face care and foundations, blushes, lipsticks. I havent seen any msf there. But overall good selection of eye products


----------



## sass000 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

I went to this CCO yesterday (03/21) and they had pretty much the same stuff as last month when I went with the exception that they now had the brush and lip sets from the heirlooms collection. I also wanted to let anyone who wants to go to this CCO know that they have now lowered their MAC limit. There was previously a 100 dollar MAC limit and they have now changed it to a 75 dollar MAC limit. They are getting extremely rigid with this limit. I had gone there a few times before and gone over the 100 dollar limit by maybe 15-20 dollars and they would remind me of the limit but let it slide. This time when I went I had to put something back because I would have gone over the limit by 3 DOLLARS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely something to think about (for me at least) before making the 55 minute trek up there. Don't know if it is worth it to spend on gas if I will only be able to purchase maybe 4 or 5 items.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess if I am at this outlet to buy other things (like I did yesterday), it's not too bad but otherwise we'll see.


----------



## giggles1972 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

where is the one in Reading?


----------



## sass000 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giggles1972* 

 
_where is the one in Reading?_

 
According to outletbound.com it is in the VF Outlet Village. The link below gives hours and directions. HTH

Outlet Bound - Outlet Center Information


----------



## giggles1972 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

thank you


----------



## MACForME (Jun 17, 2008)

*Tannersville PA- The Crossings CCO*

Just was there this past saturday (06/14), finally, they got some new stuff.

Glissade MSF
Lightscape MSF
Light Flush MSF

Mi'Lady e/s
Family Silver e/s
By Jupiter e/s

Alexander McQueen e/s & paint pots

Gentle Fume, Take Wing quads


----------



## fattycat (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville PA- The Crossings CCO*

Great !!!


----------



## giggles1972 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville PA- The Crossings CCO*

I was there last weekend and they had sooooooo much stuff.

i got shimmermoss e/s and delft pp


----------



## sass000 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville PA- The Crossings CCO*

Anybody been to this CCO recently? I'm thinking of going soon and would like to know what they have since they don't get stuff in regularly...


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville PA- The Crossings CCO*

I've never been there, but I'm going this Friday, August 8th. I'll post here and let you know what's up.

I normally go to the Franklin Mills one, which has a lot of stuff. The problem there is that the staff gets all the good stuff first. The guy at the register told me that when they got Dazzleglass and Fafi stuff, it never made it to the floor.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville PA- The Crossings CCO*

I was there today, no dazzleglasses yet...

From Fafi I saw belightful BP

They had all of the McQueen paintpots and shadows. Also the msf's that Macfor Me posted. 

They just got in some naughty nauticals...

I saw 2 heatherette lipglasses.

Lots of accentuate/sculpt powders. (they had about every shade)


----------



## Bidds626 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Tannersville, PA (The Crossings Outlets)*

hey all

I was at this CCO today and they had a decent amount of stuff- highlights being:

Both Heatherette BPs and Fafi Belightful IPP
Matte2 Shadows and meet the fleet
McQueen- pagan, haunting, otherworldly
Hullaballoo highlight powder
Light Flush MSF
nice foundation and concealer selection
a Zandra lipstick
Fringe brush sets
Finery Lip sets
Stylistics lipstick
night light pigment, reflects blackened red glitter and i believe pinked mauve

purchased:

Pink Finery Lip set ( been lusting after blueblood FOREVER....)
Alpha Girl Beauty Powder
Light Flush MSF
Blanc Type e/s ( was supposed to be rose blanc but the girl got the wrong one and i didn't realize till in the car...oh well...)
and I living Pink e/s

was debating a brush set but wasn't too thrilled
saw a pretty purple e/s with a silver shimmer but don't remember the name... any ideas?


----------



## doll.face (Nov 4, 2008)

Can't wait to go here soon!! I'm going to look forward to winter just because I get to visit this outlet as well as the one in VT. Hooooray for snowboarding!!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was there last week and picked up MAC Queen's Sin l/s as well as some Bobbi Brown shadows.


----------



## sass000 (Nov 16, 2008)

I went to this CCO yesterday and here is what I noted they had:

About 40 or so lipsticks, lipglasses, lip stuff (a few heatherette items including bonus beat and some neo sci fi including soft & slow lip glasses)
Some face stuff (green face cleanser, and a few other face items)
A few blushes
Heatherette powder
About 25 eyeshadows (including some metal x shadows in fusion gold and sixth sin and a few duos including family silver)
About 6 pigments and about 5 fluidlines
A few brush sets and some liquid foundation
Also some regular sized brushes ( 219,208 and 1-2 others)
They also had false eyelashes


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 17, 2008)

i was just there on sat the falsies they had were heatherette shes good and shes bad lashes!


----------



## sOo_femme (May 5, 2009)

has anybody been here recently? just curious since i'll be in the area this weekend.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (May 26, 2009)

Bumpity bump - I'd also like to know - anyone hit up this cco recently?  If so can you remember what they had?


----------



## bella1342 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladydee91500* 

 
_Bumpity bump - I'd also like to know - anyone hit up this cco recently?  If so can you remember what they had?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
tempting and shadowy lady e/s palettes, also well-plummed (is that the  name?) and both fafi palettes

the holiday warm pigment set, a few cremesheen glosses, LOTS of shadows, around 10 pigments, i don't remember the blushes, but I think a few of them were the beauty powder blushes.

Honestly the selection sucked and the last two times I was there I had to search just find something I'd like to buy.

Edit: Dame Edna l/s and Cool Heat shadows


----------



## daniela89 (Sep 4, 2009)

*tannersville, pa.*

cco at the crossing premium outlets. awesome store btw


----------



## Sass (Sep 6, 2009)

I went to see for myself and yes, this CCO has limited MAC.  I was in awe.  They had a Heatherette lipglass, a lipglass from BBR collection, shadowy lady and tempting quads...219 and that large foundation brush...they had a cocomotion pigment and a lot of others which was nice since my CCO only carries about 3 or 4.  They only had 4 MSFs...the natural/shimmer ones.  Ummm and that's all I can remember.


----------



## Sass (Oct 20, 2009)

I was there this past Saturday and the only things I noticed was that Cocomotion pigment was gone, Eversun powder blush has been added and the Fafi #1 quad has been added and I bought one of those.  They have a lot of good LE eyeshadows there, but I didn't feel like looking through them.  They beat my CCO when it comes to e/s.  Oh and they have two creamsheens up there.  I bought one in Partial to Pink.

That's all.


----------



## Sass (Dec 14, 2009)

Studio Fix Fluid - NW45 and up and also NC45 and up.
MSF Perfect Topping and Refined
239 brush...

That's it.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 22, 2010)

Off to Camelback Beach this weekend...anyone been lately?


----------



## Sass (Jun 23, 2010)

Nope I haven't been back to the CCO (not much there from my experience), but I love Camelback!  Ha!


----------



## Sass (Jun 27, 2010)

This place never ceases to upset me, but then again every time I go in there it's dead.  The only thing of value could be they have Volcanic Ash Exfoliator.  Pigments...Mutiny, Chartreuse, Teal & Gold Mode ... which I picked up except Mutiny.  Ummmm...lots of MSFs...two from Color Craft, but it wasn't any of the "popular" ones.  That's it.


----------



## MACForME (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow! I guess no one has been to this CCO in awhile. I was there this past weekend. They had alot of the same stuff.. Some Hello Kitty, Tartan Tale items have arrived. Some Metal X items.. Lots of Beauty In A Box kits.. Naked Honey items, Monogram compacts.. lots of single e/s, Mineralized e/s, and palettes.

  	Hope this helps someone!


----------



## mellyerxs (May 11, 2011)

I went here earlier in the month and scored 3 Liberty of London Eyeshadows! I wish I bought more! They had poste haste and partylicious from A+O and I never picked it up... I wish I did.


----------



## grewsgirl042406 (Mar 31, 2013)

Has anyone been to this cco lately?


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 3, 2013)

I went there a couple of weeks ago.  A lot of skin stuff blushes, the leg sprays, not so much eye shadows but quite a bit of lipsticks


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2013)

I went here yesterday.  This CCO was very different from others I've been too.  They had products out but all the boxes were empty.  You had to give the tester to the SA who found the product for you behind the counter.  I did a quick look so I don't remember much.

  	-Meteoric CSG
  	-Strictly Plutonic CSG
  	-Galaxy Rose CSG
  	-Roman Holiday DCSG
  	-Strength lipstick
  	-Plum Dandy lipstick
  	-a bunch of other lipsticks that I believe are or were permanent
  	-Glamourdaze Holiday 5 shadow palette - one in green case and one in beige case
  	-Glamourdaze nude glosses set
  	-Glamourdaze Holiday green brush set
  	-all the shadows only had testers out no boxes so it was not so easy for me to scan what they had.
  	-I remember outre and moleskin and a bunch of tartan tale and some mega metals which I bought.  Dalliance I already backed up so I didn't ask for that one.  I asked for 3 but the SA said one was sold out (a light pink shadow).  I don't like this system at all.

  	I did get Unflappable and Spectacle of Yourself.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking for Tom Ford Enchanted Quad, Emerald Lust Quad or any cream eyeshadows from tom ford.  Anyone been here recently and can tell me if they had these?


----------

